# Eclipse Classloader Einstellungen



## lokly (11. Jun 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe ein sehr seltsames Problem: 
Bilder werden nicht richtig angezeigt. 
Wenn ich unter Eclipse über den Befehl: 

new JLabel(new ImageIcon("resource/images/bild.gif"));

gehe, wird das Bild angezeigt, wenn ich es über Eclipse starte. Allerdings, was ich recht komisch finde, wenn ich direkt über 

new JLabel(new ImageIcon(Klassenname.class.getClassLoader().getResource("resource/images/bild.gif")));

gehe, wird mir das Bild über den Eclipse start nicht mehr angezeigt - NullPointerException. 
Wenn ich aber nen Jar davon bilde, wird es wiederum angezeigt. 

Gibt es in Eclipse eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit zum Classloader, sodass mir die Bilder auch direkt über den Eclipse start mit der 2ten Variante angezeigt werden? Und wenn ja, wo und was muss ich da einstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2009)

'resources' muss im Classpath sein. Mach das Ding einfach zum Source Folder, allerdings ändert sich der Pfad dadurch.
resource/images/bild.gif wird zu images/bild.gif

*verschieb*


----------



## lokly (11. Jun 2009)

Super - Dank dir!


----------

